# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Lubuntu -> LXDE-lubuntu wiki changes (wiki.ubuntu.com)

## guiverc

Lubuntu now only supports the _modern_ *LXQt* desktop, as our last LXDE release, Lubuntu 18.04 LTS reached EOL late last month. 

In my prior post to this Lubuntu forum I gave warning that pages on the Ubuntu Wiki that previously related to Lubuntu would be moved.

This has now _mostly_ occurred as part of T180 meaning all "*Lubuntu*" pages are now referenced via "*LXDE-lubuntu*"  (_please note the case_).

I've opted to keep "lubuntu" in the name of the pages, as they contain historical information on what & where Lubuntu was (LXDE for a long time), but the lower case was used as it's not where or what we are today.

The effect of this is that searches using search engines (eg. startpage.com I use) can show results that are no longer valid (search engines showing historical data).  In time that will change, but for now it's just fact.

If you need to find pages; the wiki.ubuntu.com search functions all work, but our favorite search engines may end up with "_This pages does not exist yet. You can .. create._." error page.

This notice is just to document why users may get this error, and how they can work around it should they wish to view the historical Lubuntu pages.

_Note:  this is just a re-post of_ https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/ubunt...er-exists/2476 _as I suspect a lot of end-users who rely on search engines may encounter this issue.. I'm aware a lot of users use EOL releases from support requests..._

----------


## guiverc

Note I was using the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu page as an example... 

For that key page, a stub has been created for that page which re-directs users to https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/ (the _modern_ Lubuntu wiki page).

The same however has not been done for all pages, most of which can be seen with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LXDE-lubuntu/WikiMap

----------


## guiverc

Most of what I expressed ^ I believe I've now mitigated.

Stubs now exist (_for common pages_) that re-direct to _modern_ Lubuntu pages

----------

